# My first mini bath bombs



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

Last night I thought I might give it a shot and oh, yes, it worked!

I used a basic recipe, with fo of jasmine and rose, and what amazed me the most is that unintentionally I managed to duplicate the color, text and fragrance of the commercial bath bombs I used to buy for years, spending 5 euros each! 

My babies





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






By giteana at 2011-08-12


----------



## khermsen (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice.....perfect


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

Those are beautiful and do look like ones you find in upscale stores. Is that glitter sprinkled into them?


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 13, 2011)

Great work!  So nice and smooth.  I keep putting off bath bombs, I just know mine are going to turn out a crumbly mess.  Thanks, for sharing pics.


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you all guys, I'm glad you liked them too 

Hazel, yes, it's glitter. 

PrairieCraft, you should give it a try. Maybe it was beginner's luck with me, but I found it quite simple. Three of mine did crumble, but I fixed them 
 :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Aug 15, 2011)

Very, very nice...


----------



## orange123 (Aug 16, 2011)

spam


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh those look fantastic!  I love them.  Very pretty and eye catching to draw customer in   What a great mood booster when you succeed and something new!


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

gorgeous, makes me want to go and make my own... but mine never turn out that good.


----------



## Earthchild (Aug 18, 2011)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Relle (Aug 18, 2011)

Great bath bombs, glad they worked for you the first time.


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 18, 2011)

Now the only question is IF it's gonna work the second time  Wish me luck


----------



## shadowdancer (Sep 5, 2011)

they are soooo cute   Mine grow on the odd occasion, and I've only managed to get it right once. :S  

I take my hat off to you people out there that can do them without hassles...they arn't the easiest things to master. hehe  Well not for me anyway


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ifiyenia said:
			
		

> Now the only question is IF it's gonna work the second time  Wish me luck



Good luck!   

But I'm sure they'll turn out fine.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck!  I can't wait to see them


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice, I have been wanting to make them but no time. maybe later this week.


----------

